# ruby my little angel!



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hi all i decided to take some pics of my baby girl a minute ago and here they are my little angel ruby-

diamonte ruby-









wearing some bling bling-









but i prefer jacobs bed mum , i dont like my pink one !









say cheese-


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I love how Ruby always looks like she's smiling. I love the pic in Jacob's bed with her (or his?) lil hedgehog. :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know i was pretty impressed with that pic i mite get it framed its so hard to get her to stay stil the top photos were taken last night so they are a bit dull


----------



## saintschamp10 (Jul 17, 2005)

she is sooo cute


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thankyou she is a :angel13: she has just discovered her reflection in the mirror and is barking the house down ha lol


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

she is so adorable :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ruby says thankyou :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow such show quality!!!  Ruby.. you bling without the jewels lol  They're a bonus

{Love the collar Vicki BTW.. it suits her.. I hope she gets used to it :wink: }


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

She's looking really nice, I like her diamante collar it really suits her 
Her coat looks a bit lighter than last time I saw a picture of her too. 
Do your pups sleep in your room?


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Those pictures are adorable. She has the sweetest face!


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

one word awwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Absolutely love seeing pics of baby Ruby.  She's just too adorable and cute for words. :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks everyone

yes jake and ruby sleep in my room but only at nite they play with my other dogs all day and ruby has naps through out the day with them being so small i worry about them running riot with my other dogs at nite and getting hurt and at least i know they are sleeping when they are in my room lol


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Awww that's so sweet, I bet it's lovely waking up to those two hehe.
I love that lexi sleeps in beside me, like you at least i know she's safe.
My cats tolerate her, one loves her! But i'd worry about her at night with them.

Ruby's so cute.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah thats exactly what i worry about with them all my dogs are fine with them but with them being that small id rather know they were totally safe


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Great photos Vicki , she looks so precious and so much fun


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thankyou she is definatley precious


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

I just love the 1st and 3rd pic of her. She is so cute.

Leslie


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Vicki , how old is she now ?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

o love those big ol ears!!!


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

lol she still has her baby face


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

awww she's really pretty, she looks really small how old is she? your jakob looks a lot like lillo does he have any 'Nutimuk's' in his pedagree?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is so sweet...I love looking at her pic's!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

she is 12 weeks on wednesday im waiting til then to get her injections as she is so tiny i was worried!

jacob doesnt have any natimuks in his pedigree his is mainly suntree not a very well known breeder he was actuly just bred for a pet but i struck gold with him its a great lil story i was sitting at home one nite and my aunt rang my mum and in conversation mentioned the lady about ten doors down had a litter i got so excited and my mum said oh we will just go have a look 
then she said they were nice but she didnt hav the money so next morning i scraped all my cash together put a deposit on him upped the overdraft lol and he was mine apparently the breeder wanted to buy him back yeah rite as if id let him go
they all thought he was the runt of the litter who could def not do showing 
goes to show how wrong you can be lol
he is my pride and joy and i love him to bits


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

aww he's a real cutie! im probably a little bias as he looks a bit like lillo!! lillo has a hernia so gets an automatic disqualification from doing any showing  but his pa just moved to Australia where he's doing really really well, and his sis here just came second in her first show (of best puppy i think). good luck to Jakob! and the rest too they're all lovely xx


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

shes gorgeous! :love3:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg she is just the cutest !!

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww thanks she is a darling


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

What a sweetie. She really does look like she's smiling in the last picture!


----------

